# RUDY Project USA (Running and Cycling Enterprises) Customer Service Experience!



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

Just wanted to share my experience with a company who values there customers.

I recently contacted Running and Cycling Enterprises about some replacement parts I purchased to fix/repair my favorite cycling glasses (_RUDY Project RYDON's_)... 


(*ME*)
_to whom it may concern,

I need help/guidance, I recently purchased and received a few spare parts to replace/repair my broken right RYDON temple arm. When attempting to unscrew the Flathead screw holding the temple arm to the frame, the slotted screw-head stripped out due to not being unable to turn the screw… _

_To prevent any damage to the frame, Is it possible that I could send you all the parts purchased along with the frame to see if you guys can attempt to remove the screw and attached all the new/replacement parts I purchased?_

(*RUDY Project*)
_Thank you for the follow up regarding the replacement parts (Rydon temple arms) and (Rydon temple emblems). That is perfectly fine. Please send your Rydon frame with your purchased replacement parts and we will make the attempt to install the replacement parts on your Rydon frame. If you could also write your RMA# on the outside of your return box/envelope. Keep a record of your tracking number from your local courier. Please let me know if you have any questions or concerns_

A couple days later I received a phone call from Customer Service Warranty Department "Charles"; he explained they where able to extract the stripped screw and replace the broken arm, but there was some minor damage to the frame. They said they can simply return the repaired frame as is or they could offer me a Warranty replacement instead for a small fee of $25.00 and send me a NEW frame and credit me back for the all the spare/replacement parts I purchased ($100.00)

please note glasses are about 7/8 years old, well past the full replacement warranty and very well used.

I received my replacements frames the other day and I’m very happy with the warranty/customer service experience I received. a professional, respectful staff who values their customers is not found very often... I'm a customer for life!


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

*good company list*

FWIW- I have had several outstanding customer services experiences with Roka and Bontrager as well.


----------

